# TTC, Irregular cycles, & Clomid



## Tkgrl88 (Mar 30, 2010)

So I am probably going to have to put off TTC for about a year (getting amalgams out).. if I do I want to make sure that when the year is up things can happen for us more quickly.. I have always had irregular cycles.. like maybe 7 periods a year instead of 12.. I am pretty sure that as far as I can remember it has always been this way. The pill did regulate it but I am off of that now..

- Do irregular cycles automatically equal problems conceiving..?
- And do irregular cycles automatically equal clomid..?
- Can I start taking it a little bit before we are ready to TTC or do you have to have been trying for a few months first before they will give it to you..?
- Is there anything else natural or otherwise that I can do now in order to better regulate it..?
- Does Clomid always help or sometimes not work..?

Thank you everyone..!


----------



## MaerynPearl (Jun 21, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tkgrl88* 
- Do irregular cycles automatically equal problems conceiving..?

Not at all! Just like extremely regular cycles you could set your clock by do not mean you will have no problem conceiving.

And by how you said, it doesnt sound like you have irregular cycles but rather longer cycles. Which can be totally normal for some women!

The only 100% for sure drawback there is that you get less tries per year than someone with shorter cycles.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tkgrl88* 
- And do irregular cycles automatically equal clomid..?

That depends on the doctor from what I know not many do.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tkgrl88* 
- Can I start taking it a little bit before we are ready to TTC or do you have to have been trying for a few months first before they will give it to you..?

That depends on the doctor but I see no point in taking Clomid before you TTC, since you cant take it for more than a certain number of cycles or you will risk problems. From how you are talking it seems you have no clue what Clomid is/does and I highly suggest looking into it. Its not some miracle fertility drug by any means and carries a lot of risks. It should only be used when it is believed to have a chance of helping aid conception.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tkgrl88* 
- Is there anything else natural or otherwise that I can do now in order to better regulate it..?

Read Taking Charge of Your Fertility, start charting your cycles using basal body temperature, I suggest also fertilityfriend.com you can get a free account there, chart there AND take their courses on charting to learn more... and see if you can spot any problems you need to fix, such as a short luteal phase (time between ovulation and period is less than 10 days) or many other issues that can pop up.

Chat with other ladies charting (you can find a CTA thread in family planning and a whole TTC forum of ladies who are currently trying or gearing up to try)

Learn from them what problems you may have and natural ways to help.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tkgrl88* 
- Does Clomid always help or sometimes not work..?

It certainly wont help a lot of infertility problems... its really only for women who still have a good amount of eggs left and are not ovulating. Unfortunately many doctors prescribe it for infertility in general hoping it will help... but it doesn't in many cases because they may have no eggs left (not common unless you are in your late 40s, then the risk of it goes up), blocked fallopian tubes (somewhat common), male infertility problems (also pretty common and not the first source people go to), hormonal imbalances, etc.

Pretty much anything that Clomid is NOT designed to help with, its not going to help with.

But since you haven't even started to TTC yet... I would focus on finding out more about your cycle and see if you can spot the easy-to-fix problems before even starting to TTC. You may not even have any problems at all other than long cycles!

Remember, while many women do get pregnant their first cycle trying it is far from 100% of women without fertility problems... it is more like 20-30% of them. Not getting pregnant that first cycle does NOT mean you are infertile. Most doctors wont even look into it until 6 months trying with no luck for a woman over 30/32/36 (depending on the dr) and 12 months trying with no luck for a woman under that age.

Personally, I am 27... I have been pregnant 4 times in my life. The first happened from using withdrawal. The second from using a condom (correctly nonetheless) the third while I was on birth control pills... and this current baby we tried for SEVEN cycles before I got pregnant. And as far as we know there's nothing at all wrong with me or him, it just took us that long to finally get lucky.


----------



## Bena (Jan 26, 2008)

As for natural ways to regulate your cycles, many women have success with Vitex and Macca...research it. You'll find more info on this forum, just search for it.


----------

